# Best Conductors For Stravinsky's Music



## Armanvd (Jan 17, 2017)

I Mostly Have Listened To Stravinsky Which He's Conducted His Music And I Wanna Check Other Conductors Work .
So Who Do You Recommend To Be The Best Conductor For Stravinsky?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

armanvd said:


> I Mostly Have Listened To Stravinsky Which He's Conducted His Music And I Wanna Check Other Conductors Work .
> So Who Do You Recommend To Be The Best Conductor For Stravinsky?


Perhaps this helps:

http://www.talkclassical.com/4031-igor-stravinsky.html


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

These conductors do some fine Stravinsky: Ansermet, Bernstein, Boulez, Monteux


----------

